# Pocket door frame touching concrete floor question



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've done that several times without a word from an inspector---good luck.

Also---filling in the spaces between the 1x4 nailers withe plywood stiffens up the wall and makes drywalling simpler.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

I would use some sill foam, that thin pink foam. It would provide a thermal break between concrete and metal and might prevent condensation between metal and wood. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If the metal will be installed in contact to the PT wood, you will need something to isolate the 2 materials.


----------



## Adam612 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for all of the quick responses.

If I were to do the foam, would I just apply it under the two small metal plates securing the frame together? About how much material (1/4" thick...) should be applied?

The whole frame is just being pinned to the concrete with a pair of Tapcons. Will that still be sufficient after adding the foam, provided I use a longer Tapcon?


----------

